# zire 71 und java



## kara_lahana (5. Mai 2004)

hallo ich bin neu mit java angefangen

vorher hatte ich VB, c und php programmiert daher traue ich mich

ich will ein Wörtebuch die ich auf mein pc benutze 
für Zire 71 palm um programieren.

ich weiss es aber nicht welcher schwerigkeiten auf mich wartet

hat jemand erfahrung damit.


danke.


----------



## tomkruse (7. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Was soll das Programm können? Wort eingeben und Übersetzung liefern?

Auf dem Plam hast Du 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder Du programmierst direkt in C auf PalmOS
oder Du machst das in J2ME. Ersteres ist sicher schneller aber von der Entwicklungszeit her
wohl länger.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## kara_lahana (7. Mai 2004)

> Was soll das Programm können? Wort eingeben und Übersetzung liefern?




ganz genau




			
				tomkruse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> 
> Auf dem Plam hast Du 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder Du programmierst direkt in C auf PalmOS
> ...




J2Me nennt man das!
jetzt weiss ich womit ich anfangen soll


----------

